# Mount tv in corner



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Have you searched Amazon? The prices are like quarter of the price of retail stores. 
You can mount a board but getting it attached to a stud on each side is key but it can be tricky and stud may not be where you want. It would be best to put a board against each wall and attach an angled board to that so you can hit multiple studs. Should be using at least 2x6's and hd structural screws. 

I would create a whole wall from floor to ceiling. It would make a great accent wall. Finish it in barn board, hardwood flooring,tile,bold wallpaper. You can even create builtins under tv for A/V components.


----------



## pendragon (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with Justin, building an accent wall to mount onto, though more expensive, would be more secure and more attractive.


----------



## cgrein (Jun 12, 2013)

I really like the idea of building a new wall but I can't since the cold air return for the furnace is in that corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Do it similar to building a heavy duty corner shelf. Flat mount bolted to the face of that corner shelf and you should be good to go, as long as you've built it strong enough.


I'd use 2x12 cleats on the two walls, beveling the ends where the third 2x12 will tie in. Bevel the ends of the front 2x2, add in a couple braces to help support it, and lag bolts it all together.

Mount your "el cheapo" flat mount and you're done.



_*THEN..*_





As you tally up how much you spent doing it that way, you realize a good quality cantilever mount would probably have cost about the same, and would have worked better....:laughing:


----------



## cgrein (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I rearranged my living room and mounted it on a flat wall with a $30 wall mount. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------

